# Brewt brewer



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Had one of these for a few weeks now and used it 4 times a week for 2 mug brews, it's providing some of the juiciest coffee I'm having. Very light dusting of sediment in the bottom of the cup (on par with an Espro press, or Sowden), just using a Lido (~1 turn out) & the permanent filter.

Not sure I'd recommend it for Porlex/Hario grinder owners, or any grinders that have issues with fines, though I guess you could go coarse and supplement the permanent filter with an Aeropress filter underneath it (above is feasible but perhaps fiddly - I did try this and it wasn't awful). Lido & Hausgrind owners should be laughing.

Fill to about an inch below rim, add 29g of coffee (med/fine drip grind). Dunk the coffee & top up, sink any floating grinds with the back of a spoon. Shut the lid & steep. I'm liking a 30-40minute steep, but taste off the top to find your preference, before drawing down.

Simple to use, quick clean up, holds its heat very well, much better than the wider topped steep & release brewers (Clever & Bonavita). I've already got some light crazing on mine, but to be honest I don't care ...I won't worry about that until it actually leaks and even if it needs replacing every now & then, the pros in the cup, out weigh the cons.

If your grinder is up to it & you're happy brewing without paper, I'd go for this instead of the Clever dripper.

EDIT: Now going slightly coarser 1.125 on Lido, 30.5g coffee, add to ~90C water in the brewer.


----------

